# Go elf yourself



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

If this works right its me and my pets dancing.

http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/c6BvHD1Gem84/OE3eOoCx2YZEmPkIVYGDiFex

fun fun fun!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> If this works right its me and my pets dancing.


I don't think it did. . . . . .

Or maybe it's just v e r y s l o w. . . .


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I don't think it did. . . . . .
> 
> Or maybe it's just v e r y s l o w. . . .


I gave it about two minutes to load and gave up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They had this last year too and it was pretty popular.  My guess is the site is overloaded. . . .it should work better when it's less of a novelty. . . .

I hope so.  . . .I want to see what Vampyre REALLY looks like. . . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vamp, I hope you're wearing your Kindle shirt.  

I'll try it again much, much later.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

> hope so. . . .I want to see what Vampyre REALLY looks like. . . . .


there are pictures of me posted all about the boards.. I am no mystery

I just tried it an it worked for me. Maybe it's becaue i created it and all the cookies and other data are still in my computer's cache.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Still not loading for me.  I let it run for about 10 minutes.  Disappointed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

It's not working on my work 'puter either.  When I get home, I'll have to take some screen shots of it and post them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry it didn't work..here's a screenie of it


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It looks like you can embed it.  Have you tried that?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

They want me to pay $4.95 to do that.  That's at least one Kindle book, maybe more so no way!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> They want me to pay $4.95 to do that. That's at least one Kindle book, maybe more so no way!


How rude of them. Glad you've got your priorities straight.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes ma'am, I,may act foolish but I am no fool!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

I have redone my elf dance and my sister made one with her dogs. I think they work now.

http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/GRsa4np9gWmJlSzw

http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/NV2WuUNoetX1RZGfcG0L


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL vampy!  Very cute.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

You make a great elf, Vampy.  I see you're a B&W old movie kind of guy while your sister leans toward disco dog.  

Thanks for reposting.  A nice start to the day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Kindled Spirit said:


> LOL vampy!  Very cute.


Did you notice the black pug in my sister's dancers? That was Dani.

The Great Dane is Thorton, Fletcher was the Basset Hound, he's only 5 months old, Mercy was the Schnauzer, and then there was Uda, I forget what she is but she is sort of rare but Terri has another female and a male for breeding. She looks like a tiny Chewbaka


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I did this last year ...you reminded me I need to update my elves and resend again this year... hohoho


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Did you notice the black pug in my sister's dancers? That was Dani.
> 
> The Great Dane is Thorton, Fletcher was the Basset Hound, he's only 5 months old, Mercy was the Schnauzer, and then there was Uda, I forget what she is but she is sort of rare but Terri has another female and a male for breeding. She looks like a tiny Chewbaka


Oh yes I saw her right away lol. I just had to go and make one myself with my pug jazzy in.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Last year, I made it with me, her cockatoo(Casper), and my cats I think .


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Those were too cute! Thanks for the funny to start the week!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

now you all know where to go, make your own and post them here.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

good job vamp... have you ever made yourself into an M&M?


----------

